# The Crusade: Venture Into the Dark (Planning Thread for One-shot DnD adventure)



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

Greetings, everyone. As I have discussed in a previous thread I am planning on running a short, one-shot, furry-themed Dungeons and Dragons adventure. The purpose of this thread is to open up a discussion among those who have expressed an interest in this and hopefully establish a time where everyone will be available to play, and to plan out a method by which to conduct the game.

Players, the current plan is for me to take _at least a week_ (starting now) to plan out the adventure and help you all create your characters or become acquainted with the tools we will be using. As I can make myself available on the weekends, the current plan is to run the game _two weeks from now_, although that can change. I may try to move the time up if I manage to get done with my plans and everyone's characters sooner than expected. I may move the time back if most of us have time conflicts. For the most part it depends on our individual schedules and how long it takes to build your characters (the latter shouldn't take too long, though). So everyone, it would help immensely if you would post the times you will be available, even tentatively. That will help everyone to coordinate.

Also, keep in mind each others timezones. My timezone is Eastern Standard Time. If you are able to, please posts the times you will be available in the EST format, or specify which timezone that you belong to so that I can relate it to my time.

For the time being we will be using my game page on roll20. My username there is Red Howl. I am also considering a few alternatives such as Discord or Slack. To be honest, while I appreciate the tools that roll20 offers, the tool that they use specifically for chatting is frankly daunting and constricting, and since I am mostly about text-based gaming I'd honestly would rather use a vanilla chat application. If anyone has any suggestions or opinions in that regard, please feel free to share. Also, please let me know if you are not familiar with roll20, if you do not have an account (signing up is free and easy), or if you are not comfortable with using roll20.

Regarding character creation, I will post a synopsis of the adventure below as well as on the game page on roll20. It's rather long-winded but bare with me. Only a small portion of that synopsis is relevant to what you guys will be doing in-game, but I love storytelling and if possible I would like for you guys to become familiar with the background story and immerse your characters in it as much as possible. As a word of warning: The adventures that I run tend to lean towards heavy storytelling and character development, not combat or anything regarding heavy game mechanics.

Also, I had assumed that most or all of you are experienced with chat-based or real-time roleplaying sessions. But in case you are not then I'll let you know that expect for my players to try to use paragraph format whenever they post. What this means is that I do not want anyone spamming lines of text. When your character does or says something that would comprise multiple sentences, try to organize it into one (cohesive) text, post it, and then give others time to respond before posting something else. This also typically means that you would have to distinguish speech by using quotations (" "), but if you are not comfortable with doing this then you may separate actions and speech into two separate posts so long as it is clear which is which. If you have questions regarding this or if this explanation is confusing then _please_ let me know so that I can clarify.

Again, thank you all for expressing an interest in this, and I hope that we can launch this game and have a good time!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

*The Crusade: Venture Into the Dark*

*Synopsis: *(with minimal proofreading)
The Kingdom of Falor (because the random name generator couldn’t give me something better-sounding than this) is entering into its sixth century of the Age of Darus, so named after the immortal God-King Darus. Under Darus’ benevolent (some would say tyrannical) rule the realm has prospered, having repelled numerous threats from foreign nations and quelled all manner of plagues that would ravage the land. But every hundred years the court must embroil the realm in a crucial (some would say heinous) ritual for the sake of preserving their God-King’s divine reign. It involves the sacrifice of thousands of souls, the kingdom's very own citizens.

But rather than choose arbitrarily, the God-King deploys his most faithful servants, the Order of the Orthodox, to scour the dozens of provinces and choose on his behalf the one that shall be put to the purging fires. The Orthodox are said to be a pious lot, but many among them are also greedy. Having grown fat on high society and the favors liberally doled out by their liege, many of the Orthodox priests and officials are content to abuse their station and ply the common people into offering all manner of courtesies. Many of the downtrodden provinces have no choice but to indulge them, for they must secure the Orthodox’ favor if they hope to sway God-King into sparing their lives. All the while the Orthodox Army prepares to mobilize and secure the roads and borders between provinces. The time of the centurial mass slaughter draws near.

But our story takes place in a small, poor province of Halgrove, located along the kingdom’s eastern frontier. It is here that we would find the base of the Order of the Crusades, or the Crusaders for short. The Crusaders are old adventurer’s guild that was re-founded a few years ago for the express purpose of working closely with the Orthodox and carry out quests on the crown’s behalf. However, its true purpose is to attempt to garner as much favor from the Orthodox as possible in preparation for the coming purge, so that Halgrove might be passed over once again.

Also located in Halgrove is the small town of Bryford (again, sucky random name generator). Rumors have started to spread around the town that a small contingent of Orthodox soldiers is headed their way, and a panic has ensued. Many believe that it is the work of the mad God-King, having finally decided on which of its citizens to slaughter. But the grandmaster of the Crusades has on good authority that the soldiers actually intend to investigate the caverns on the outskirts of the town that leads to its aqueducts, most likely in response to reports of undead sightings. While it does not appear that the town is under immediate threat, neither from zealots nor from undead, the grandmaster nonetheless sees this as an opportunity to get on the Orthodox’ good side for once. So he dispatches a guild member to the town to muster up a small group of brave individuals to investigate those caverns and clear out the undead before the Orthodox arrives. But what dreadful secrets do these caverns hold…

*Lore: *(I intend to make a list of common terms or expressions as they occur to me)

The Celestial War – Not much is known (or rather, remembered) regarding the war from 600 years ago. No one can even recall how long the war lasted. As far as many are concerned, it is the beginning of modern history, as much of the world’s history had been lost during the chaos. It is said that it was a war between the hosts of Light and Darkness. The conflict has spilled over into the mortal realm and had utterly devastated the world. All would have been lost if it was not for Darus, the God of Desire, who sacrificed his divinity in order to banish the hosts from the mortal realm. Ever since that time he has resided on the throne, immortal and indomitable. But the age takes its toll on him, and he must in turn exact a momentous toll in order to maintain the world’s balance. 

The Crusades - Legends tell of a group of divine champions who carried out the will of their gods and vanquished evil from the world. They have established the Divine Order of the Crusades and raised an army to war with the forces of Darkness. No one knows what had become of these brave warriors, however, and nearly all record of them has been lost in the previous age. The only relic that remains seems to be an ancient and weathered castle located in Halgrove, which is now the site of an infamous adventure's guild. 

The Druids - Spiritualists and healers, said to be more connected with the world than any creature that has crawled or walked upon land in ages past. The source of their power is a mystery, although legends tell of a potent elixir that grants a person spiritual powers, heightened senses, and eternal youth.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

(because apparently I cannot post more than ten thousand characters at a time...)
*
The Races: *(Later on I will post the racial traits for most of these. I'm still trying to strike a fine balance between them. Also, you may use human, dwarven, and elvish traits for the manling race)

Rabbits: One of the smaller, but definitely the most industrious race in the realm. They are natives to the realm’s bordering provinces along the south and southeast, having once belonged to the Sangleon Dominion before its annexation to Falor a couple of centuries ago. They teach their young craftsmanship at a young age, and have made complete mastery of a craft a sort of rite of passage. They speak Sanglish (Old Common) and Kings Tongue (New Common).
Hounds: These plainsmen have coexisted with the various races of the world since the dawn of the new age, although none are quite sure where they originate. They can be found all over the realm, from cities to frontiers. They do not seem to possess a culture that is unique to them, however. They speak the Kings Tongue (New Common) and one other language.
Cats: Also referred to as Tigermen by some (a misleading term), or the Shinning Race by the more nationalistic of their members. Over the centuries these proud people have flourished in their affluent niches in both history and society. Most of the natives of Kingsland are cats, and many of them take offense when addressed in any language other than the King’s Tongue. But many of them have also settled in the outer provinces, closer to the forests where they would hone their natural predatory talents. They vary widely in size and stature. They speak King’s Tongue (New Common) and one other language.
Ratfolk: They are widely regarded as a despicable race of cutpurses and liars. Much of this sentiment is due to prejudice, as the rats have originated from lands across the seas and are known for their rich history as the most notorious pirates. Some of this is based on truth as well. The Ratfolk do not have an established nation in Falor, so they congregate in the bowels of bustling cities, or swamps, or whatever places that most civilized folk would not dare tread. They tend to speak their own language that borrows heavily from the natives (Radish, as it has come to be called), and one other language.
Bears: These are a highly spiritual society of woodsmen and shaman, and oftentimes the least aggressive of all the races. They are nomadic, and often keep to themselves at their reclusive camps in the frozen north and the hidden grottoes on the frontiers, preferring to not get involved with the matters of the Kingdom if it can be helped. And they are often left alone; usually out of respect for their colossal size than out of reverence to their neutrality. These creatures are extremely long-lived, some having been around for the crowning ceremony of the God-King centuries ago. However, it is very often the case that when they are seen, they are either sleeping or sluggishly drunk. Most are smart enough to not wake a sleeping bear. They tend to speak Faery and Sanlish (Old Common).
Boarfolk: Also referred to as Hogs, Orcs, and Pigs. They are a race of barbarians and raiders, having plagued the outskirts of the kingdom for centuries. When they are not warring amongst themselves they make literal sport out of pillaging the more vulnerable towns. Not much is known about their heritage, even among the sagely of the boarfolk. Some speculate that they were the original inhabitants of the continent, reasoning that it is why the land seems to favor them so. Some would go as far as to suggest that they are descendant from the demonic race of the Cloven, given that they have cloven feet. The boarfolk tend to speak Savage and one other language.
Manling: A curious, enigmatic race of humanoids. They are sparsely furred but are clearly mammals, and they can speak and behave as civilized folk do; although their native tongue amounts to gibberish. Their appearances would vary; some are short and stocky, others are tall and lean. Few have pointed ears, or long fuzzy tails, or tusks, or even a combination of these things. But no historian can quite place their history or origins. Though they are exceedingly rare, they can be found in urban areas. They speak Manling and one other language.
The Umbral: A mystical race of cats who are quite similar to their feline counterparts in Kingsland, the difference being that they tend to be smaller, their ears more pointed, and their tails “fork” at their tips. They tend to be natural practitioners of sorcery, leading many of the superstitious to label them as heretics and witches. They originate from the forests to the south, although they belong to no nation. Curiously enough, while they can only read, and write in one language, they can comprehend any creature that speaks to them and then speak back at in the same tongue as though they are proficient.
Whitefang: A clan of vile and murderous bandits that have taken control of most of the northern wastelands. They are mostly white-furred wolves, but in keeping with the motif those who are not would clad themselves in white blankets or furs. While they are savages, they are highly social creatures and are fiercely loyal to one another. For some strange reason they also tend to be friendly towards bears (there are rumors of white-furred, red-eyed bears that number among their most fierce warriors, but there are none who are alive that can confirm such accounts).
The Heralds and the Cloven: Relics of a past age, not so much a race of people as they are a plague upon mortal-kind. Ever since the hosts of light and darkness have been banished from the mortal realm centuries ago, the few that have lingered behind had been cut off from the source of their divine/demonic powers. Now only partially immortal, they must consume the souls of the living or otherwise corrupt the souls and bodies of sentient mortals. For centuries they have worked tirelessly to punish or harass the people, and hope to someday free their respective hosts from their expulsion and tip the scales of history in their favor. Also, they tend to have a really deep-seated hatred towards God-King Darus. Heralds and Cloven speak Celestial and Abyssal respectively. They also speak one other language.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

*Languages:* Sanglish, Kings Tongue, Radish, Faery, Savage, Manling, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal.

*Factions:* The world of Falor is divided into several factions. Your character _does not _have to belong to any of these factions, but being part of any of them carries both benefits and risks for that character.

The Crusaders - A raucous guild of adventurers who are known for their... interesting occupation, which often involves perilous encounters with the realm's most dangerous monsters and organizations. Some condemn them as mercenaries, others laud them as folk heroes. History will remember them as hapless interlopers. But a very few will see them in their true form: Champions of an Age. 

The Orthodox – Typically those of noble lineage or otherwise those who belong to organizations that exalt the One True God. Having gained the crown's favor, they proudly adorn themselves with the royal crest (a form of jewelry or a coat of arms), which can be used to exert authority over commoners and officials alike. All knights of the realm are considered to be Orthodox, whether or not they truly serve the God-King.
The Outlaws – There are those who were born into poverty, but are not satisfied with a meager existence under the rule of the mighty. And there are those who were born into high society who are not content with being handed their prestige. These individuals who would willingly displace themselves from their natural strata in society, who would go against the natural order are the seeds of anarchy, and are thus labeled branded as Outlaws. While they are not all criminals, they are typically treated as such.
The Heretics – Those who pursue the mystic arts or otherwise champion the false deities are considered to be mortal enemies of the realm and are branded as heretics. These individuals typically carry out their occult practices in secret or whenever they can get away with it. There are some towns or organizations do not mind their presence, however, and even value them for their extraordinary abilities.

*The Gods: *If you want to play a religious character, here are a few deities you may consider. At the end of each description I post the _preferred_ domain. If you would like for your cleric to belong to a particular domain but not serve a specific deity, they do not have to. You may choose any combination of domains and deities you'd like. Hell, you may make up your own deity if you'd like to! The following are just a few ideas:

Valos, God of Valor – An imperious eagle-man with a plumage of blades and a steely gaze that could literally pierce the cosmos. It is said that his bravery and honor is unparalleled, that he has never turned down a challenger, and that he has never lost a fight. He leads the Host of Light, and urges his acolytes to seek naught but glory and honor whenever and wherever possible. He is the patron deity of warriors and athletes. His preferred domains are Light and War.
Wizen, God of Wizdom – A brooding and enigmatic goat-man with horns that never quite retain the same shape every time you glance at them. He yearns to learn everything there is to know about the cosmos. It is said that his hunger for knowledge is so great that it has made a void of his soul, as no matter what he does, no matter what atrocities committed, he is never quite finished until every single question, even the tiniest scrap of curiosity, is resolved to his satisfaction. Legends tell of how he would torment mortal souls for ages in order to realize the full spectrum of their emotions. He leads the Host of Darkness. He is the patron deity of mages and academics. His preferred domains are Death and Knowledge.
Darus, God of Desire – A striking, regal lynx-man who is always swathed in finery and jewels. He constantly surrounds himself with luxury, wealth, servants, and subjects. Some say that such extravagance is the source of his power, that he could charm an emperor into handing over his empire simply because his presence manifests the sheer weight of kingdoms worth of riches. But there are some whispers that his words are double-edged, that in a times long past he has engineered untold catastrophes simply by uttering a few select words to specific individuals. He is currently the King of Falor and one day he will be the king of the entire world. His followers vary broadly, from devout priests to cutpurses. His preferred domains are Tempest and Trickery.
The Spirit of Nature – Those who do not follow a particular denomination to fuel their worship or divine magic often tend to draw from the spirits of nature, which are sometimes uniformly referred as “The Spirit”. Some chose to personify it, using terms such as Gaia, or Mother. Practitioners typically vary widely, from priests to commoners. The domains of this denomination tend to be Life and Nature.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

I've read everything. I'm now a fervent follower of Darus!
Also, I joined the game page!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

Almost forgot! Here is a character sheet that you may use for your characters. If you'd like to create your characters on your own, you may use this form and save changes to it. You may also use the form available on the roll20 site: just ask me to give you a character sheet. Once finished, please link me to your sheet so that I can review it. We are starting at level 3 (for now, this may change). If you need any help creating characters or if you have any questions, please contact me and let me know.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

I've posted some guidelines regarding character creation if you want to get started on that. Please let me know if you have any questions. They can be found on the game page as well.
*
Determine Ability Scores:* These can be determined using several methods. Remember, choose these scores _before_ applying racial bonuses.

Apply the standard array of 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, and 8 across the abilities. I would prefer for those who are new to DnD to use this method.
Use the standard point-buy system that is covered on page 13 of the PHB. Players have 27 points. If you do not own the PHB, please let me know and we will work it out together. Also refer to the basic rules (a free reference) for details.
Players may also roll for their ability scores. For each score, roll four six-diced die, drop the lowest die, and sum up the remaining three. After all ability scores have been determined, you may choose one of the scores (preferably the lowest) and attempt to re-roll it, but you _must_ accept the new roll. Players can roll for their ability scores in the game room, or they may ask me to roll for them. If you decide to use this method then you cannot change your mind later on. Players who are new to DnD are highly encouraged to choose a different method to determine their ability scores.
*Choose a Race: *Later on, I will make available all of the custom races that I am building. But for reference, here's a list of concepts:

Manlings can use the Human, varient Human, Dwarf, Half-Elf, or Elf racial features.
Boars are closely based on half-orcs.
Bears are somewhat based on gnomes.
Cats (both subraces) are somewhat based on elves.
Rabbits are nearly identical to halflings/hobbits.
Rats are somewhat based on goblins.
Not sure where I pulled canines from. But the whitefang subrace is a lot more aggressive, and the domestic subrace is very charismatic.
If you want to play a race based on celestials or demons, contact me.
Still trying to come up with a non-magical reptilian race.
Do badgers make for decent dwarves?
*Choose a Class:* All classes in the PHB are available. If you do not own the PHB, contact me and we will work something out. No homebrew classes are allowed. You could talk me into incorporating something from Unearthed Arcana if you have the reference material. Also, everyone starts the game with 300 gp to spend on equipment (for now, this may change). This is in addition to the gear granted by your class and background. Everyone starts at level 3 (again, this may change). Also, if you plan to play a druid then contact me.

*Choose a Background:* All backgrounds are valid backgrounds. I will also allow you to customize a background if you'd like, so long as you follow the guidance outlined in the PHB. Again, let me know if you do not own a PHB.

*Submit Character Form:* If you need a roll20 character sheet then let me know and I'll give you one. I'll also provide a pdf here which you can save on your hard drive. Just be sure to link me to it once you are done. Let me know if you'd like for me to build you a character sheet for you, or if you need help.

*A few house rules:*

We are using the variant encumbrance rules (PHB p176). If you are new to DnD or do not own a PHB, then disregard this.
Characters _do not_ automatically fully regenerate after a long rest. They may apply hit dice to recover HP as normal, though.


----------



## lyar (Jan 6, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> *Submit Character Form:* If you need a roll20 character sheet then let me know and I'll give you one. I'll also provide a pdf here which you can save on your hard drive. Just be sure to link me to it once you are done. Let me know if you'd like for me to build you a character sheet for you, or if you need help.


I believe I need a roll20 character sheet...I think. I'm not too sure how this character sheet thing works.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

lyar said:


> I believe I need a roll20 character sheet...I think. I'm not too sure how this character sheet thing works.


I've created a character sheet for you. You can view and edit it by joining the chat room on roll20 and opening your journal. Let me know if you need any help. I do not mind taking the time to walk you through character creation. If you'd like to chat in real time, let me know when you'll be available.


----------



## lyar (Jan 6, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> I've created a character sheet for you. You can view and edit it by joining the chat room on roll20 and opening your journal. Let me know if you need any help. I do not mind taking the time to walk you through character creation. If you'd like to chat in real time, let me know when you'll be available.


Understood. I'll tell you if anything goes wrong or if I need help


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

So far we have Sarachaga playing a ratfolk rogue.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 6, 2017)

Characters so far:

Lyar - ratfolk monk
Sarachaga - ratfolk rogue
Also, guys, let me know what times you plan on being available, both for next weekend and the weekend after that. Thanks!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey guys. Thought I should reiterate something I mentioned regarding the purpose of this thread.

In order to get this thing going one of the first things we need to do is determine a time that we will be available to play. I appreciate that several of you have worked with me to get your characters created, but as of now no one has come forward with so much as a tentative date or time. I'd like to get this discussion going as soon as possible so that I can start making plans and get everyone on the same page as to when the game will actually occur. So again, I'd like to open that up for discussion. Please, let everyone know what times that you think you will be available to game in the coming weeks. I plan to run a maximum of two sessions, with each session taking up to five hours in real time. Let us know if there are specific days where you cannot play, or specific times during the day where you'd be unavailable. Especially let us know if there is one specific time (and only that one time) that you will be available. Also, specify your time zone, or convert your time to EST.

Also keep in mind that this game does not need to happen soon. If our schedules do not align then we can plan to do this a couple weeks from now, or even a month from now. We have plenty of time. The goal here is to try to come up with a specific time that will accommodate the maximum amount of players. As for me, I'm going to try to open up my schedule for the next two weekends including Fridays. I can also run a game on weekday evenings if it is absolutely necessary. But I need to know well in advance so that I can clear my schedule.

Thank you, guys. Look forward to gaming with you!

--Red/Blue


----------



## lyar (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Hey guys. Thought I should reiterate something I mentioned regarding the purpose of this thread.
> 
> In order to get this thing going one of the first things we need to do is determine a time that we will be available to play. I appreciate that several of you have worked with me to get your characters created, but as of now no one has come forward with so much as a tentative date or time. I'd like to get this discussion going as soon as possible so that I can start making plans and get everyone on the same page as to when the game will actually occur. So again, I'd like to open that up for discussion. Please, let everyone know what times that you think you will be available to game in the coming weeks. I plan to run a maximum of two sessions, with each session taking up to five hours in real time. Let us know if there are specific days where you cannot play, or specific times during the day where you'd be unavailable. Especially let us know if there is one specific time (and only that one time) that you will be available. Also, specify your time zone, or convert your time to EST.
> 
> ...


I look foward to gaming with you as well. I'm usually free on fridays and the weekend, every other day I have class until the begining of next month.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 7, 2017)

Just about every night, with the exception of Sundays, after 5pm eastern works for me. Some nights I may have to spend about 20 minutes doing a bit of work related stuff at around 10pm, but otherwise my evenings are open. Also, if nobody else plans on taking the role, I'd be interested in being the primary mage/caster for the party.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

For the time, I can manage to join if you start at 7pm EST(maybe even a bit earlier). For the day, as I've mentioned before, I'm on holidays rn, so whichever works best for everyone.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks, guys. Sorry for having some of you repeat yourselves. Here's what I have so far:

Lyar is good for weekends, and Fridays up until February.
Jarren is available every night except for Sunday.
Sarachga is available after 7pm EST.
So far it sounds like we are good for most of the weekends. So let us set a tentative date for Friday 8pm EST, 20 January (two weeks from now). I can probably move it up if I can get around to finishing the dungeon layout and racial traits. What do you think?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)

Sounds good for me!


----------



## lyar (Jan 8, 2017)

Sounds fine to me


----------



## Jarren (Jan 8, 2017)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool. Jarren, let me know if you need help making your character sheet. Don't worry about your racial traits just yet, I'll finalize them soonish.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 11, 2017)

Just an update on the races. Here's what I have so far. If you've made your character sheets then please make adjustments to reflect your racial traits. Note that the canines, felines, and bears each have subraces, and you must choose a subrace. You cannot choose more than one subrace. I don't think that I will implement Swamp People (gators, toads, lizards, etc) in this game, because by the time I figure those stats out everyone will have already made their character. If you really want to play a reptile then please let me know.

*Rabbit:*
+2 Int, +1 Dex
Small size
25 movement speed
Burrower - 15 feet burrow speed
Lucky - re-roll all 1's.
Dungeoneering - Advantage and proficiency on ability checks to detect hazards in caves or subterranean area.
Nimble - Can move through spaces of larger creature.
Artisan - Gain proficiency with two artisan's tools.

*Rat*
+2 Dex, +1 Con
Small size
Resilience - Advantage on saves against poison and disease. Resistance to poison damage.
Naturally Stealthy - Can attempt to hide when obscured by larger creature.
Nimble Escape - Can use Hide or Disengage action as bonus action.
Dark Vision - 60 radius sight in darkness.
Deceptive - Gain proficiency in Deception Skill.

*Canine (dogs, wolves, foxes)*
+1 in two ability scores (neither can be the score increased by sub-race).
Perceptive - Gain proficiency in Perception Skill.
*Sub-race, Domestic Hound*
-- +2 Cha
-- Loyalty- Receive three d6 loyalty dice, add these to ability checks used for purpose of aiding a specific person or organization.
-- Versatility- Gain proficiency in one skill, language, tool, or musical instrument.
*Sub-race, Whitefang Hunter*
-- +2 Dex
-- Pact Tactics- Advantage on attacks and grapples on enemy within range of ally.
-- Courageous- Advantage on save throws against fear when within 60 feet of ally.

*Feline (cats, leopards, etc)*
+2 Dex
Natural Predator- Advantage on ability checks to track or find creature that has been encountered before.
Dark Vision - 60 radius sight in darkness.
*Sub-race, Luxal *
-- +1 Str
-- Gain proficiency with longsword, shortsword, shortbow, and longbow.
-- Hunter's Stride- 35 feet movement speed.
-- Ferocious- Proficiency in Intimidation.
*Sub-race, Umbral*
-- +1 Cha
-- [edit] Night Magic- Learn dancing lights cantrip. At level three learn Faerie Fire (1/day). At level 5 learn Darkness (1/day). Charisma is spellcasting ability for these spells.
*Sub-race, Whitefang Scourge*
-- +1 Int
-- Cantrip- Gain one cantrip from the Wizard spell list. Int is spellcaster ability.
-- Gain one extra language.
-- Cruelty- Once a day, when inflicting elemental damage on creature, that creature gains vulnerability against that element type for the next 24 hours.

*Bear (brown, grisly, polar, etc)*
+2 Con
Powerful Build- Count as one size larger for purpose of calculating carry/drag/push/pull/lift capacity.
Insulated- Resistance to cold damage. Advantage on saves versus cold weather.
*Sub-race, Forester*
-- +1 Wis
-- Nature's Advocate- Able to speak to non-sentient plants and animals. Gain advantage on ability checks to improve disposition of these creatures.
-- Druidcraft- Able to use the cantrip Druidcraft.
*Sub-race, Whitefang Brute*
-- +2 Str
-- Gain proficiency with handaxe, battle axe, throwing hammer, and war hammer.
-- Gain proficiency with light and medium armor.
-- Terrifying Aspect- Gain proficiency with Intimidation. Have advantage with this skill against smaller creatures.

*Boar*
+2 Str, +1 Con
Bestial Charge- When moving at least 10 feet, gain use of and proficiency in natural weapon that inflicts 1d6 bashing damage. May instead choose to gain advantage on attempt to knock down opponent.
Relently Endurance- Once per long rest, when reduced to 0 hit points, may gain additional hit point and continue fighting.
Savage Attacks- One critical hit, reroll one damage from weapon and add result as additional damage.

[edit] Also, Manlings can use the human, dwarf, or elf racial traits.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 11, 2017)

Also, I'll post a size comparison here so that you'd have an idea of what your respective race looks like. I might change the bears so that they are smaller, as I am now realizing that they are at least twice the size of every other creature... which is ridiculous. I dunno. Also, the Umbral race are somewhat androgynous in appearance. The one I drew in the picture was originally supposed to be a guy, but I figured that players would get confused, so I added boobs to make it let ambiguous. In the real game one would likely be unable to tell the difference.

[edit] The silhouette to the left is supposed to represent the average height of a human, around 5'11''.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 11, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Cool. Jarren, let me know if you need help making your character sheet. Don't worry about your racial traits just yet, I'll finalize them soonish.


I should have my character sheet mocked up before the weekend. Probably gonna run as an Umbral, either sorcerer or warlock. Probably the former.


----------



## lyar (Jan 11, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Just an update on the races. Here's what I have so far. If you've made your character sheets then please make adjustments to reflect your racial traits. Note that the canines, felines, and bears each have subraces, and you must choose a subrace. You cannot choose more than one subrace. I don't think that I will implement Swamp People (gators, toads, lizards, etc) in this game, because by the time I figure those stats out everyone will have already made their character. If you really want to play a reptile then please let me know.
> 
> *Rabbit:*
> +2 Int, +1 Dex
> ...


Neat. I like the subraces you added and the art is good too.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 11, 2017)

lyar said:


> Neat. I like the subraces you added and the art is good too.



Thanks, Lyar! By the way, I sent you a note on roll20.

That reminds me, here's an update on the languages. You don't need to pay too much attention to this, as the majority of the creatures you'll be interacting with speak two languages at most. I haven't found any fancy words for "Old Common" some of them, so you'll have to bare with me. (World building is harder than it looks!)

*Old Common *- Also regarded as Sanglish. Spoken by natives of the outlying provinces, including Halgrove.
*New Common* - The kings tongue. Spoken by nearly all residents of Kingsland.
*Radish* - A language spoken by rats that has many components borrowed from other languages.
*Faery* - A language that's commonly spoken by fae creatures. Very similar to Druidic.
*High Savage* - A language commonly spoken by the creatures who reside in the Northern Wastes, such as the White Fang tribesmen. This is distinct from Low Savage, which is commonly spoken by Swamp People and Boars.
*Low Savage *- A guttural, barbaric language whose components are almost all body language and expressions of brutality. The residents of the Swamplands speak this language.
*Manling *- A mysterious language that was previously unknown until recently.
*Draconic *- The lost language of dragons. Only a rare few can learn and comprehend this language.
*Celestial* - A language that isn't so much heard as it is "felt." Celestial is an expression of the gods, bending the universe to their will.
*Abyssal *- An utterance that is at the same time an "absence" of meaning. This language it spoken by the Cloven, and has been regarded as heretical by the Orthodox.


----------



## lyar (Jan 12, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Thanks, Lyar! By the way, I sent you a note on roll20.


Did you? Sorry I haven't noticed, college has been keeping me busy.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey guys. Just want to check to make sure that we are still on for this Friday at 8:00 pm EST.
Also, Sarachaga and Jarren, have you finalized your characters? Do you need any help with your character sheets? I'd like to know so that I can establish your character backgrounds and work you into the story.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah, I'm good for Friday. Sorry I've been dragging my feet with character gen, these last few days have been busier than I expected. Also, gotta find a way to make the garbage stat line I rolled work for me


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm still in . I've also been quite busy. I'll send you the sheet either today or tomorrow.


----------



## lyar (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah I'm still good for friday, I gotta finish that backstory/description. I'll probably do that now.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah, I saw your stats, Jarren. Kinda sucks. If you'd like, you can go with the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) instead. Normally I wouldn't do this, but seeing as this is a one-shot it's not a big deal.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 17, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Yeah, I saw your stats, Jarren. Kinda sucks. If you'd like, you can go with the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) instead. Normally I wouldn't do this, but seeing as this is a one-shot it's not a big deal.


I was hesitant to ask, but I think I'll take the offer. As interesting as it would be to play so thoroughly mediocre s character and try to make them work, the standard array will probably be a bit easier. Thank you.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 18, 2017)

Yay, character is done 
I just realized I should have asked this sooner, do you mind if I use Myth-Weavers to host our character sheet? My comp isn't letting me edit the pdf for some reason. If you want me to transfer my character to a  different document or something, just let me know and I can do it. No biggie. Also, do you want us to roll on the random trinket table, or are we not bothering with that?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 18, 2017)

Sure you can, Jarren. I think the pdf I linked you guys to is broken somehow, so I may throw that out. Sorry about that.
Also, what is this random trinket table? Also again, will you be available tonight or tomorrow to chat in real time?


----------



## Jarren (Jan 18, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Sure you can, Jarren. I think the pdf I linked you guys to is broken somehow, so I may throw that out. Sorry about that.
> Also, what is this random trinket table? Also again, will you be available tonight or tomorrow to chat in real time?


Pages 160-161 in the hardcopy of the PHB. At the end of the equipment section it gives the option (at DM discretion) for characters to roll on the table for a small and (mostly) innocuous item. These can serve as keepsakes for the character, personal plot seeds/hooks, or just clutter for the player's inventory.
As far as chatting goes, I'm free this evening or tomorrow night, whichever works better for you. I'll PM you in more detail so we don't crowd the thread with useless chatter.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 18, 2017)

Ohhhh, those. Those serve no mechanical purpose whatsoever. So sure, you may roll or choose something on that list! If you want to tie the item into your character's backstory then that's fine, too.


----------



## lyar (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm so frustrated I spent an hour writing the backstory and my laptop dies without warning.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh no! Did you lose all of your information? Will you be able to play tomorrow?


----------



## lyar (Jan 19, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Oh no! Did you lose all of your information? Will you be able to play tomorrow?


Of course I'll be able to play. I'll just have to rewrite is backstory.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks again guys for your participation. I set the next game to the same time this coming Friday (8:00 pm EST).
Please let me know if your schedule does not permit this. Also, drop me some feedback or ideas if you have any. I'm going to see about changing up the background music in our next session.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey guys.

Just wanted to post a reminder that the next game is currently planned for _next Friday_ (February 10) at 8pm EST. This is because one of you mentioned that they might be unavailable because they are moving this weekend. HOWEVER, if that changes and all of you are available this weekend, then please post here to let me know.

Also wanted to let you all know that you guys are doing a phenomenal job role-playing your characters. I'm sorry that we haven't seen a whole lot of action yet--I honestly was not expecting the expositions to be so slow. But I am still thoroughly enjoying seeing you guys develop your characters. You'll all get an Inspiration Point at the start of the next game. If you don't know how those work then don't worry about it, I'll explain the next time we start. I think that we may be able to finish this in the next session, depending on what you all do.

Current Quest Objectives:

Find a way to remove the undead threat to Bryford before the Orthodox arrives (in 3 days)

(optional) Investigate the cause of the Blight.
(optional) Assist Carion the Necromancer (in attempting to raise an undead army?)

(optional) Assist the Ratclan in neutralizing Carion the Necromancer.
(optional) Explore the subterranean temple ruins.
(optional) Take the money paid in advance and leave.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys! Don't forget, we're having another session tonight at 8 EST. See you then!


----------



## lyar (Feb 18, 2017)

I am super sorry guys I had something come up yesterday, and I was so caught up in it I didn't have the chance to say anything. I don't know if you guys played last night or not but I will be prepared to continue next week


----------



## Jarren (Feb 18, 2017)

We didn't do too terribly much. I studied the dark arts from a bad teacher. Sarachaga made a friend.  We had to evict the friend. We had a snack, then we got tired and stopped.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 19, 2017)

No worries, Lyar! We'll pick it up next week.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey guys! We're picking up a new player for the game!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Hey guys! We're picking up a new player for the game!


That's great news!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey all! I just wanted to say that my character is under construction and I'll be joining the game! If you have any advice, it's ripe for the taking...


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hey all! I just wanted to say that my character is under construction and I'll be joining the game! If you have any advice, it's ripe for the taking...


Great to have you join us! I don't have much advice beside create a character you'll enjoy playing!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 24, 2017)

Salutations, guys! So, gonna give everyone a quick recap of the adventure so far.

Three would-be adventurers (that's you guys) assembled at the Drunken Stag and met with a Crusader named Lord Theon, an old but proud sabercat-man who is clearly a veteran of some sort. He suspects that there may be undead lurking in the ruins beneath the city, and he has asked you all to investigate and perhaps even remove the threat if possible. Thanks to the persuasiveness of Markus, the sly sorcerer, he pays you all in advance (200 gp) and tells you to get this done before the Orthodox arrives in three days. That was one day ago, so you now have two remaining.

The party sest off to find the entrance to the underground ruins. Udo, the warrior monk, mentioned that he received a tip from one of the priests that there is a sealed entrance leading strait into the caverns where you all need to be. And sure enough, the entrance was sealed by a gate, which none of you were able to open despite your combined efforts. And perhaps that was for the best, as you then encountered the dreaded Lord Zorn. He is a ancient and powerful immortal known as a wight, and despite his sickly disposition he is supposedly the entity who is commands the horde of zombies that had accompanied him. Strangely, though Osmo, the (fake) priest, did not get the sense that the creature was hostile towards them. On the other hand, it is a good thing that the gate was kept shut, because surely those zombies would have spilled out from the cave and perhaps attacked the towns. One of you also noticed that he was wearing some strange medallion around his neck.

Next, the party decides to try the other entrance, another cave that supposedly leads to the caverns below. Perhaps they would have better luck, or at least encounter less reeking rotting corpses. Instead, you encounter one of the local rat clans (the criminal organizations that have apparently been plaguing this town for a while). And they seem awfully familiar with Osmo for some reason. Their leader, Chief Sarl, is threatening to blow up the cave entrance in order to kill a person who had barricaded himself in the room. Udo swiftly dispatched of the chief before any harm could come to the poor victim, and also inadvertently established himself as the new chief for that group (and there's no way that can possibly backfire, right?).

The victim they rescued then introduces himself as Carion the Necromancer. Apparently _he_ is the one who is responsible for this whole mess; he was the one responsible for the resurrection of Zorn the dread lord. But he is portly, awkward, hapless, cowardly fellow who couldn't possibly seem less like a diabolical villain if he tried. And he clearly doesn't. As he leads the party through the caves to an ancient underground temple (which is NOT the caverns you guys are trying to reach, by the way) he casually explains his master plan to use that talisman you all saw before to control Zorn and raise an undead army to oppose the Orthodox Army. And he talks about such atrocities with the gleeful nonchalance of someone discussing a hobby. Apparently this guy's aspirations far outstrips his naive disposition. 

After letting him spout on about his intentions to remove some sacred artifact from the Shrine of Valor and then desecrate the site in order to finally gain control of the teeming undead, you are all pretty convinced that there is absolutely no chance in hells that you are going to help this guy. You easily restrained him, then afterwards determined that he was about as threatening as a baby chick and coerced him into helping you all end the blight once and for all. So, you all spent the rest of the day letting him teach Markus necromancy, or at least enough of it that he'd be able to disable Zorn long enough to remove the talisman. But the instructions are not going so well (it turns out that Carion is a horrible teacher). It is now the end of the first night, and you all decide to rest and tackle this on the next day... And that is where are story picks up.

Also, Carion revealed that he is also a Crusader, like Lord Theon. And for some reason that he never explained, he believes that the Crusaders might have reasons to want to do him harm. He also revealed that Baron Markovich (the town's leader) was secretly employing the ratclans and having them steal from the townfolk and hide the goods in the caves, and spreading false rumors about the purge coming to town in order to cause a panic. The plot thickens! Also again, that rust monster is still there. It's not hostile (towards Osmo) and will follow him around for a while.

Current Quest Objectives:

Find a way to remove the undead threat to Bryford before the Orthodox arrives (in 2 days)

(optional) Investigate the cause of the Blight. [COMPLETED, you all pretty much know that the necromancer is responsible, and you've already defeated him]

(optional) Assist Carion the Necromancer (in attempting to raise an undead army?) [FAILED, Carion is on your side now, but there will be no raising of undead armies]

(optional) Assist the Ratclan in neutralizing Carion the Necromancer. [FAILED, Carion is no longer a threat but the ratclan still wants him dead]

(optional) Explore the subterranean temple ruins. (There is a reason why this place is here...)

(optional) Investigate the claim of secret stolen loot stashed in the caves. [COMPLETED, Markus already found it... but it's probably not there anymore.]
(optional) Find out the _real_ reason Lord Theon is in town. (It's probably not to kill zombies)
(optional) Teach Markus how to be a proper necromancer.
(optional) Take the money paid in advance and leave.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 24, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> (optional) Teach Markus how to be a proper necromancer.


The way this is going, you'd have an easier time teaching a fish to juggle


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 25, 2017)

Current Quest Objectives:

Find a way to remove the undead threat to Bryford before the Orthodox arrives (in 2 days)
Defeat the evil necromancer before he enacts his diabolical plan! 

(optional) Investigate the cause of the Blight. [COMPLETED, you all pretty much know that the necromancer is responsible, and you've already defeated him]
(optional) Explore the subterranean temple ruins. (There is a reason why this place is here...)

(optional) Investigate the claim of secret stolen loot stashed in the caves. [COMPLETED, Markus already found it... but it's probably not there anymore.]
(optional) Find out the _real_ reason Lord Theon is in town. (It's probably not to kill zombies)
(optional) Teach Markus how to be a proper necromancer. [FAILED]
(optional) Take the money paid in advance and leave.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 25, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Current Quest Objectives:
> 
> Find a way to remove the undead threat to Bryford before the Orthodox arrives (in 2 days)
> Defeat the evil necromancer before he enacts his diabolical plan!
> ...


I WILL kill him, that wasn't a threat... it was a promise!


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Again guys sorry I had to leave. The building was closing so I didn't want to get locked in. What did I miss? Did Carion escape?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 25, 2017)

By the way, you guys passed up so much loot! Gotta remember to search those rooms you cleared.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Feb 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Again guys sorry I had to leave. The building was closing so I didn't want to get locked in. What did I miss? Did Carion escape?



No worries, Sarachaga. Although it's kinda worrying that you almost got locked in the building. I hope that doesn't happen often!  So, the party managed to finally defeat the mimic thing (it was almost dead by the time you left). But Caron used the opportunity to make a run for it. Markus and Ulfang went after him, while Udo stuck around to tend to the injured Osmo (who is now partially covered in mimic goop).

By the way, one of the carnal rules of adventuring: _Never split the party_. You guy will learn this lesson the hard way in the next session. 

Good job so far, everyone! You all managed to survive your first encounter!

[edit] Also, the rust monster is still around. I'm gonna start calling him rusty.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

Question: when is our next escapade?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 1, 2017)

The plan is to try to run this on Friday at 8pm EST time. HOWEVER, if you are unable to make it to the next session, please let us know when you will be available so that we can try to get plan a time for our next session when everyone will be available.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm in! Is this going to be a regular schedule? Or are we just meeting on Roll20 casually?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 2, 2017)

Right now it's a regular schedule unless something changes. We'll still be meeting in the same game room on roll20.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 2, 2017)

How many games did we do?Around five already,right  ?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys. Right now we're still scheduled for a game tomorrow at 8pm EST. I'd like to take this opportunity now to briefly explain how combat works in DnD (fifth edition). I was meaning to explain this a long time ago, when I thought you guys would immediately engage in combat, but ever since it has slipped my mind. My bad.

*Combat Basics
*
During combat, the party will roll for initiative. Creatures that get the highest rolls will go first. Afterwards, all enemies will take a turn, followed by all party members, and on and on until combat ends. Just let me know what actions you'd like to take and I will let you know the result of those actions. You do not have to take turns, although you can elect to wait until someone else has taken their actions, or hold until after the enemy's next turn.

Each round consists of the party's turn and the enemy's turn, comprised of six seconds of _simultaneous actions_ in game. During each round, a creature can take a *movement action* and a *standard action*.

*Movement Actions* are just what they sound like: they involve your character moving. Using this action, your character can move up to their speed. So if your character's speed is 30 feet, then you can move up to thirty feet. Getting up from a prone position costs half of your movement. You can also take other minor actions as part of your movement action, such as drawing weapons and opening doors. If you are unsure whether you can take an action, just ask and I'll let you know.

*Standard Actions* are used by characters when they are utilizing things like weapons, items, certain special abilities, and spells. So if a character were to attack a creature (called the *Attack Action*), then they will use the weapons they have on hand and make an attack roll. Standard actions are typically used when conducting skill checks, like Persuasion, but sometime I make special exceptions and let those count as Bonus Actions. Standard actions can also be used to go on the defensive, causing all attacks from enemies that you can see to have disadvantage (this is the *Dodge Action*), or to attempt to break from an enemy without exposing yourself to attack (this is the *Disengage Action*), or to use an attack to attempt to shove or grapple a creature (this usually requires a skill check). Standard actions may also be used to assist allies in taking down their opponents (called the *Help Action*), but this action is a bit more complex, so just tell me if this is your intent and I will let you know what the result is. Lastly, if you want to forgo an attack and just move again, you can substitute the standard action to take another movement actions (this is the *Dash Action*) and move up to twice your movement speed instead.

You guys are mostly beginners, so all you need to know for now is that on your turn, you can move and attack. You do not need to do both, you can just do one of those things and then wait if you are unsure what to do next. You can also ready an action for when something occurs. For instance, if Ulfang wanted to wait until the animated skeleton crosses the threshold of the torch light before making a ranged attack with his bow, his turn would end, but his action will trigger immediately when he has sight on the creature he's targeting. There is a bit more nuance to the combat than what I'm putting here, but just know that if there is something that you'd like to attempt that you think that your character is reasonably capable of doing, try it. Chances are your character will be able to pull it off. Want to pick up a ratclan thug and use him as an improvised weapon against other ratclan thugs? You can do that if your character is strong like Ulfang. Want to charge at an armed assailant but then gracefully slide under their legs before immediately attacking from behind? You can do that if your character is nimble like Osmo. Want to intimidate a foe into submission without going through the trouble of fighting them? You can do that if your character is a badass like Udo. Want to use guile and misdirection to draw attention away from yourself and make a quick escape? You can do that if your character is clever like Markus.

Just let me know what your intent is, and I will tell you the rolls that you need to do or the requirements that must be met.

*Basic Strategies*

Udo - You are a melee combatant who can seamlessly shift from offense to defense at the drop of the hat, and control the flow of battle. Remember, you can always make at least two attacks per round, and you have a limited amount of ki which you can spend to either do flurry of blows or patient defense. A good combo would be to use one of your flurry attacks to try and knock your enemy prone, which would make it easier for you to land your next two blows. Remember, though, you only have a few ki points, and once you run out you need to take a long rest to recover them. So it may be best to save them for an emergency. While you do not have any apparent weakness in your defense, remember that an enemy can still get lucky and critically injure you.

Osmo - Despite your appearance, you are currently the most lethal person the group. When an enemy within 30 of you is engaged with another ally or otherwise too distracted to see you, you can use ranged attacks or light weapons to deliver _precision damage_, hitting those sweet spots and pressure points that deliver massive amounts of damage. Ever since your new pet devoured your rapier, I imagine that your go-to weapon is your shortbow, but remember that if an enemy gets close to you they will impose a disadvantage on your ranged attacks. You are an opportunist, but you are also exceedingly vulnerable, so it's probably best to choose battles that you know you can win.
Markus - You are a powerful spellcaster. I do not remember what all of your spells are, but I know that you are capable of ending battles moments after they begin, or perhaps even before then. You also seem to be primarily a ranged fighter. Ranged attacks are invaluable to the group, especially against enemies that are too powerful to fight directly. But remember, without armor, you are the most vulnerable person in the party. Unnecessary risks will put you in grave peril!
Ulfang - You are extremely versatile. You are a ranged fighter, you are a tank, you are a healer, you are a scout, and you deal tremendous amounts of damage. You can be the party's point-man. You wield two handaxes, and since they are both light weapons, you can dual-wield them and attack twice per turn. Or you can hurl one of them at a time. You seem to also be fond of using a whip, but just know that whips are weaker than handaxes (although they have more range to them). It is up to you to decide what strategy to take when fighting in a particular encounter. Just remember that more often then not you will be the one taking the brunt of an enemy's attack, so remember to have a back-up plan.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 2, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> How many games did we do?Around five already,right  ?



I wanna say five. I'm not sure! I remember a long time ago I said that you all should be able to complete this scenario in two sessions. ;_;


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 2, 2017)

I never was good with DBZ Ki... I don't imagine DnD Ki being any different. Thanks for the advice, though


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 3, 2017)

Just as a reminder: We'll be starting the next session in about thirty minutes. Please let us know if you will be delayed or will not be able to attend. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 3, 2017)

I might be 5-10 mins late. I'll try to avoid it, but that's a possibility


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey guys. Thanks again for the game last night. I'm going to post a short synopsis of the rest of the conversation with Lord Theon so as to save time for next week's session. If there is anything else your characters would ask Theon just post them here and I'll give you his answers.

It was the dawn when you all returned to the Drunken Stag, so none of you got a full nights rest. So you can rest up for a few more hours at the tavern and reconvene at noon. Theon would be available to answer any more questions.

Osmo had asked Theon what is the _real_ reason the Orthodox army was headed to Bryford. Theon explains that the Orthodox had only sent a small regiment (perhaps only twenty or so people) to investigate sightings of the undead. The Orthodox may be a bunch of craven zealots, but they especially harbor an extreme hatred for the undead. He has no doubt that they would be better equipped to handle the restless dead than even he would, as some among their number have been blessed by the God King with divine powers, which they would use to vanquish those monsters. Theon had been only half-serious about his need to take credit for getting rid of the undead. While his real mission was to hunt down the necromancer responsible for this mess before the Orthodox caught wind of Carion's existence, he figured that in the process he'd earn some extra travel money to pay for his and Ulfang's expenses back to the Crusaders' headquarters.

Markus had asked Theon where he think Carion might have run off to. Theon explains that he suspects that Carion may be involved with the heretic faction, and that they may provide him with aid and shelter. But he also suspects that the necromancer has garnered a decent amount of enemies in his travels. If anything, that's how Theon managed to track him down to this town. Also, Carion is an umbral feline, and those sorts of people are extremely rare and extremely easy to track down (as Markus could probably attest to). Theon trusts his own hunting prowess and doubts that there s a place where Carion can hid from him. The following day he will attempt to pick up the necromancer's trail again... That is, unless the party wants to take him up on his offer to help with the zombies.

Ulfang had asked how the Crusaders had allowed Carion to run rampant like this. Theon admits that Carion had come across a powerful artifact that no one in the guild fully understood. It actually was not locked in the vault, but rather one of the other members had kept it as a trophy (from slaying a water hag) and then later lost it in a game of cards to the Guildmaster, who then left it in his own quarters which was unlocked and unguarded. It wasn't until around the time that Carion and the artifact had gone missing and when rumors of undead started cropping up in Halgrove that the Guildmaster started to suspect that the artifact wasn't just some trinket. So the Guildmaster dispatched a handful of Crusaders, to include Ulfang and Theon, to investigate the sites of the undead sightings and then report back. Theon had somehow already knew the full extent of the situation but didn't tell Ulfang and the others.

If you guys have any more questions for Lord Theon just post them here and I'll answer them.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Do you think i could join? I have a character sheet already. It would rlly nean alot to me. Thanks


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 5, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Do you think i could join? I have a character sheet already. It would rlly nean alot to me. Thanks



Hello, Oakenheel! Thank you so much for taking an interest. If you'd like, you can PM me a copy of your character sheet.

This was supposed to be a one-shot, but it ended up turning into a full-blown mini-campaign. Right now, the question of whether you can join depends on whether or not the adventure has ended. While the players characters have not yet completed their assigned quest (they still have two in-game days to do it) they may decide to call it quits and cut their losses. They may even decide to take on a new quest (chase down the villain who had managed to escape). So I'll pose this question to the rest of you: What do you guys want to do?

You are still able to explore the temple and the caverns, but you must use the other entrance, and you still have a few secrets left to discover.
You can cut your losses and take the money and leave town, thus ending the adventure.
You can do some other quest--which may involve me actually creating the world map and a few more dungeons, which I may need some time to prepare.

If you guys do not want to respond in this forum you can also let me know via PM.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Hello, Oakenheel! Thank you so much for taking an interest. If you'd like, you can PM me a copy of your character sheet.
> 
> This was supposed to be a one-shot, but it ended up turning into a full-blown mini-campaign. Right now, the question of whether you can join depends on whether or not the adventure has ended. While the players characters have not yet completed their assigned quest (they still have two in-game days to do it) they may decide to call it quits and cut their losses. They may even decide to take on a new quest (chase down the villain who had managed to escape). So I'll pose this question to the rest of you: What do you guys want to do?
> 
> ...


I'm ready to continue ^^!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 5, 2017)

Current Quest Objectives:

Find a way to remove the undead threat to Bryford before the Orthodox arrives (in 2 days)
Defeat the evil necromancer before he enacts his diabolical plan! [FAILED, apparently his _plan_ was to escape, which he managed to succeed in]
(optional) Find Carion. (someone is bound to have seen that guy around town)
(optional) Explore the subterranean temple ruins. (There is a reason why this place is here...)
(optional) Find out the _real_ reason Lord Theon is in town. [COMPLETED] 

(optional) Investigate Baron Markovich's conspiracy. [FAILED, Theon already beat you to it.]
(optional) Find the Holy Avenger (the mythical holy sword) which is enshrined in the temple.

(optional) Take the money paid in advance and leave.
*Treasure:*
Udo and Osmo have managed to collect 70 gp, 290 silver pieces, a couple of gold lockets (which ought to be worth around 25 gold pieces each), and a copper chalice (also worth around 25 gold).
Markus manage to collect 50 gp, 200 sp (there's over a thousand coins left over but this was all he could carry), a bone die, carved bone statuette, cloth of gold vestments, and a copper chalice (each of the last four items should be worth around 25 gp).

If you guys are in possession of items you'd like to sell, it would take you 1d8 hours to find someone in town who'd like to trade for them. And because I don't feel like looking up the rules for pricing, you can assume that the items can be sold for their full worth, although you'd have to make a DC 20 Persuasion check to get merchants to purchase them for 50% more. Beware, though, some failed attempts to haggle may result in you having to find another merchant.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Hello, Oakenheel! Thank you so much for taking an interest. If you'd like, you can PM me a copy of your character sheet.
> 
> This was supposed to be a one-shot, but it ended up turning into a full-blown mini-campaign. Right now, the question of whether you can join depends on whether or not the adventure has ended. While the players characters have not yet completed their assigned quest (they still have two in-game days to do it) they may decide to call it quits and cut their losses. They may even decide to take on a new quest (chase down the villain who had managed to escape). So I'll pose this question to the rest of you: What do you guys want to do?
> 
> ...



Wait... NOOOOOO I LOST MY CHARACTER SHEET!!!!!!! can i join next week? I need to make a new character sheet.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 5, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Wait... NOOOOOO I LOST MY CHARACTER SHEET!!!!!!! can i join next week? I need to make a new character sheet.



If we decide to continue this then sure, you can join whenever you want!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> If we decide to continue this then sure, you can join whenever you want!



Oh thank you!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Is it allowed for me to be a whitefang wolf that does not like the vile ways of the whitefang, and is trying to fit in with the good ppl? Sorry, iv'e only had  one dm before and idk ur rules and ahhhh i havent created a character in so long.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 5, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Is it allowed for me to be a whitefang wolf that does not like the vile ways of the whitefang, and is trying to fit in with the good ppl? Sorry, iv'e only had  one dm before and idk ur rules and ahhhh i havent created a character in so long.


My character in a nuthsell. Have fun with it.


Blue_Jay said:


> Hello, Oakenheel! Thank you so much for taking an interest. If you'd like, you can PM me a copy of your character sheet.
> 
> This was supposed to be a one-shot, but it ended up turning into a full-blown mini-campaign. Right now, the question of whether you can join depends on whether or not the adventure has ended. While the players characters have not yet completed their assigned quest (they still have two in-game days to do it) they may decide to call it quits and cut their losses. They may even decide to take on a new quest (chase down the villain who had managed to escape). So I'll pose this question to the rest of you: What do you guys want to do?
> 
> ...


I'll always continue (unless my character is dead...)


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 6, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Is it allowed for me to be a whitefang wolf that does not like the vile ways of the whitefang, and is trying to fit in with the good ppl? Sorry, iv'e only had  one dm before and idk ur rules and ahhhh i havent created a character in so long.


Sure, you can play whatever race you want, and they can be any alignment. Crimson Steel is currently playing wolf who was formerly part of a whitefang clan, and his character isn't a bad person at all.
We also have an umbral feline sorcerer (who is morally ambiguous), a roguish rat (who is also morally ambiguous), and a rat monk (who is the paradigm of altruism).

So far we have two for continuing. What say Lyar and Jarren?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow I had rlly good rolls for my dex, strength, constitutution, ect. All over 16!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm sorry, Oakenheel, but you will need to repeat those rolls. They way that I run my games is that I (the GM) must be present while the players roll for any of their stats. When you said that you had your sheet ready, I had assumed that you had used the point-buy system or standard array to determine your attributes.

Join the game on roll20 by clicking on this link. Then send me a PM telling me the times you'll be available this week (in EST), so that we can discuss a time to meet up and get your character sheet finalized.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 9, 2017)

Just a reminder, guys, we will be doing another session tomorrow at 8pm EST. Please let me know in advance if you won't be able to attend and we can try to decide on a new time.

Also, Jarren, did you change your roll20 name to Cryotoad?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 10, 2017)

Im really sick and i dont know if i can attend sorry


----------



## Jarren (Mar 10, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> did you change your roll20 name to Cryotoad?


Yes, that's for some other games/groups for easier recognition. That's username basically everywhere else. Anywho, I'll be there for game tonight, but I might be a tad late (15-20 minutes).


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey guys.
So, someone told me a few days ago that they may not be available this week to game. I do not know if that is still true, but for the time being we will postpone until next week on Friday (24 March) at 8pm EST. Thanks for the heads up. And let me know if your schedules change or if there are any conflicts. See you later!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 15, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Hey guys.
> So, someone told me a few days ago that they may not be available this week to game. I do not know if that is still true, but for the time being we will postpone until next week on Friday (24 March) at 8pm EST. Thanks for the heads up. And let me know if your schedules change or if there are any conflicts. See you later!


Thanks for that... I've been meaning to tell you that this week is a no-go for me. I'll be having a normie friend over for the night (not to mention my character sheet is 12 hours drive away), and I don't care to do extra explaining


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 24, 2017)

Just a reminder, guys, I'm planning to have another session tonight at 8pm EST. Please let me know if you won't be able to attend.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey guys.
I'm planning on holding another session on roll20 this coming Friday at the usual time, 8pm EST. Please let me know if you'll be unable to attend.

In the meantime, in order to advance the plot forward without having to wait for everyone to gather for each session, I'll give you guys the option to post your characters' intentions/interactions here. So this will turn into both a chat-based RP and a play-by-post, at least until everyone is caught up.

Currently, Ulfang and Udo are discussing their next move with Lord Theon, probably getting ready to head back into the caverns to finish off Zorn the dreaded wight.

Meanwhile, Osmo and Markus have engaged the town in a literal witchhunt for the necromancer. They have also hired a bounty hunter named Urma to aid them in their search.

The Orthodox Army will arrive to town after a day and a half. The town is bustling once more, with renewed hope and terrifying zeal. What will the party do now?


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 31, 2017)

Something has come up and I won't be able to attend today. Really sorry about that :/


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 31, 2017)

That's fine, Sara. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 7, 2017)

Are we still on for tonight, or are we putting this thing on hold?


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 7, 2017)

I really can't tonight. Sorry for saying that this late :/


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 8, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Are we still on for tonight, or are we putting this thing on hold?


I am SO sorry for the late response. Something came up yesterday and I forgot to tell you all that I couldn't make it.

Anyways, that makes three weekends in a row where we weren't able to game. Are you guys still interested in keeping this going?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm finally back home and able to type on a keyboard! Again, I'm sorry for flaking, guys. I'm usually better about giving players the heads up before cancelling a game.

So I've spoken to Jarren and Sarachaga, and they said that they were interested in keeping the game going at least until its resolution. To that end I've given them the option of continuing to RP here in this thread in between sessions, at least until the party got back together, because otherwise it'd be awkward trying to coordinate that sort of thing with people not showing up to sessions. But that hasn't happened yet. And I haven't heard from the other players in (I think) two weeks. This leads me to believe that its time for the game to draw to a close.

Which is fine! My overall goal was to experiment with a particular still of DMing and to provide a fun experience for you all, and for the most part I think that I succeeded! This was supposed to be a one-shot that lasted a couple of weeks but ended up being stretched over several months, and I think that's pretty awesome in itself. So if we decide to close it here then I am fine with that. I'd like for you all to let me know what your intentions are, either here in the thread or in private. Please try to contact me within the week, though. It can a simple yes or no if you'd like.

Thank you guys so much! I immensely enjoyed myself, and I think that I would like to do this again in the near future, with a much more developed campaign. And, of course, I'm still willing to finish out this storyline as well. Let me know what your thoughts are. Feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd like to keep going, especially if the others are willing to .


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 14, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'd like to keep going, especially if the others are willing to .


Thanks for the reply, Sara.

It's been almost a week and I've only heard from one person so far. So there will be no game tonight. And if I don't hear from anyone else by Sunday then we'll call it quits for now and I'll wrap up the story.


----------



## Jarren (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I guess I missed the notification when the thread updated. It does look like Sarachaga and I are the only ones still around though...


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey guys. Happy Easter.
So far I've have heard from Sarachaga and Jarren. Which is fine, I think. Personally I do not mind running a game with only two people. If you guys are okay with this then we can continue with the Bryford story and hopefully finish it up. If the two of you would rather wait until we get more players, or plan for a different story arch, then let me know.

One thing I have to mention is that I am coming up on the end of my school semester, so in the next couple of weeks I will likely not be available, due to me having to study extra hard. Unfortunately this does not leave me a whole lot of time to plan table top games. Thankfully, though, I will be graduating soon and taking an extended vacation from school, so it shouldn't be that much of a problem from May onwards. But we'll see. I'll let you know if that changes.

Udoshi and Crimson, please let me know if you are still interested in playing. If you are not, then that's fine. I genuinely enjoyed playing with you guys and hope to do this again sometime.


----------

